# Hello from NC



## DBboat (May 7, 2008)

Howdy all. I am new to sailnet (and to sailing). I'm a liveaboard in NC. I'm really enjoying the advice and comments that you can find here. It has helped a lot so far. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

Tell us more about your boat?

How long have you been living aboard?

David


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Where abouts are you at in NC?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet DB. What kind of boat are you living on?


----------



## DBboat (May 7, 2008)

*Buccaneer!*

I live on the Outer Banks in a Buccaneer. (I know that I will get some bashing from having a Buc. I can take it.)

I moved aboard last fall, learned about the boat and living aboard, survived the winter, and have been fixing things ever since. I sail as often as I can on pretty much anyone's boat I can.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome. Outer Banks is a big area. i am at Lookout visiting my father right now. What part are you in?


----------



## DBboat (May 7, 2008)

I'm in Manteo, but come over to the main beaches to KDH and Nags Head all the time.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't think that Buccaneers are on the Unmerciful Bashing List.

Let's see a picture, and tell us more about her.

David


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Only SOME Bucs come in for unmerciful bashing...the rest are fine for their design purpose. DBboat is at my docks...got a great deal on his Buc and has been putting us all to shame with his work ethic, getting the boat in shape. 

DB...Good to see you posting & officially...welcome the the nuthouse!


----------

